# Question about my 06 Sentra



## BIG_AZ87 (Jul 9, 2011)

I have a 2006 Sentra. From what i have seen they are supposed to get around 25 mpg, but mine says it gets about 35 mpg. I haven't put any special parts in it or anything. I haven't done the math to prove it right or wrong but is there any part out there that would give it that extra 10 mpg?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The 2.5L's are rated at 26 mpg highway. The 1.8L's are rated at 31-32 mpg highway. (Source: Fuel Economy ). Driving style can play a large part in fuel mileage.


----------



## BIG_AZ87 (Jul 9, 2011)

Oh alright thank you. I guess i just wasn't payin attention when i looked it up. It is a 1.8 L.


----------

